# 97 740iL speedometer gauge, fuel gauge, fuel economy gauge all quit at same time



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2009)

*Charlie O*

1997 bmw 740il...speedometer gauge, fuel gauge, fuel economy gauge all quit at same time...Fuses seem to be ok and i perform instrument cluster self test and gauge appear to be ok must be from cluster back..Any suggestions???:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2009)

1997 bmw 740il...speedometer gauge, fuel gauge, fuel economy gauge all quit at same time...Fuses seem to be ok and i perform instrument cluster self test and gauge appear to be ok must be from cluster back..Any suggestions???:


----------



## mostman (Dec 5, 2009)

Just had same experience lastnight driving home. Received a Back Up light check warning + then couple minutes later everything quit. Gauges still light up, but do not respond. On Board Computer does not function, not lit + hazard lights or turns do not lit up on dash when activated. Removed neg term on battery + replaced for reset - no change. All Fuses are good. Waiting on a response before head to dealer.


----------



## mostman (Dec 5, 2009)

to my 95 740iL


----------

